# قناة راديو مسيحيه



## الباحثه عن الحق (13 سبتمبر 2013)

سلام ونعمة
يا جماعه 
هو مفيش قناة راديو fm مسيحيه ؟؟؟


----------



## aalyhabib (13 سبتمبر 2013)

هوه  فيه  برامج  مسيحيه  مدتها  ربع  أو  نصف  ساعه

تذاع  أبتداء  من  الساعه  8:30  مساءا

ولكن  لا  توجد  قناه  مسيحيه.

هذا  علي  حد  علمي .. وسوف  أتأكد  وأقولك
​


----------



## kawasaki (13 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا كنت بسمع برامج دينيه *
*علي اذاعه مونت كارلو *
*زمان *
*مش عارف الان موجوده ولا لاء *​


----------



## peace_86 (13 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا كنت بسمع برامج دينيه *
> *علي اذاعه مونت كارلو *
> *زمان *
> *مش عارف الان موجوده ولا لاء *​



*لسه موجود وانا بسمعها أحياناً..
هي تكون من الساعة 9:30 بتوقيت مصر لحتى الساعة 11:30 ..
برامجها رهيبة جداً .. وبالذات أول برنامج اللي اسمه (تلمذة)

وأما بالنسبة للأخت السائلة باحثة عن الحق.
انتي ممكن تكتبي على جوجل: (اذاعة حول العالم) وهي اذاعة مسيحية باللغة العربية تذاع في فرنسا لكن زي ماقلت للأخ كاوازاكي انها من الساعة 9:30 بتوقيت مصر لحتى الساعة 11:30 تذاع في الشرق الأوسط على اذاعة مونتي كارلو.. 

عندنا في الخليج تنقطع الإرسال وقت البث المسيحي واستبدالها باذاعة عربية المانية.. لكن لا اعرف عن مصر.. لذلك انا اسمعها على الموجة المتوسطة AM مش FM
لو حابة تعرفي التردد قوليلي..

وشكراً*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (13 سبتمبر 2013)

aalyhabib قال:


> هوه  فيه  برامج  مسيحيه  مدتها  ربع  أو  نصف  ساعه
> 
> تذاع  أبتداء  من  الساعه  8:30  مساءا
> 
> ...




على قناة ايه ؟؟؟؟وعلى   fm ولا لأ؟


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (13 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *لسه موجود وانا بسمعها أحياناً..
> هي تكون من الساعة 9:30 بتوقيت مصر لحتى الساعة 11:30 ..
> برامجها رهيبة جداً .. وبالذات أول برنامج اللي اسمه (تلمذة)
> 
> ...




جميل اوي انا عاوزة التردد ع ال fm 
عشان اسمعها الصبح وانا رايحه الشغل او وانا في البيت من غير ما استعمل الراديو ولا اللاب , فهمتني ؟
وميرسي خالص علي ردك


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (13 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *انا كنت بسمع برامج دينيه *
> *علي اذاعه مونت كارلو *
> *زمان *
> *مش عارف الان موجوده ولا لاء *​




شكرا كاوساكي علي ردك 
شرفتني 
متعرفش ترددها ايه ؟


----------



## aalyhabib (13 سبتمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> على قناة ايه ؟؟؟؟وعلى fm ولا لأ؟


 
علي  FM  ... قناه  مونت  كارلو ...


----------



## peace_86 (14 سبتمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> جميل اوي انا عاوزة التردد ع ال fm
> عشان اسمعها الصبح وانا رايحه الشغل او وانا في البيت من غير ما استعمل الراديو ولا اللاب , فهمتني ؟
> وميرسي خالص علي ردك



*أولاً مش عارف ليه كل الناس بتكلمني وأكأني بنت مع اني حاطط علامة ذكر تحت اسمي وصورة الراهب..
بسيطة..

شوفي ياخيتو بالنسبة للاذاعات انتي لازم تشرحي انك من أي بلد ومن أي منطقة (من غير تفاصيل دقيقة) لأن كل منطقة لها تردد معين بالراديو..
وزي ماحكيتلك انك ممكن تسمعي اذاعة مونتي كارلو اللي بتعرض برامج مسيحية من الساعة 9:30 إلى 11:30 مساءاً بتوقيت مصر.. ولا اعرف التردد الصحيح بالFM لها بسبب اختلاف المناطق.

لكن زي ماحكيتلك ان بعض الدول (زي عندنا بالخليج) تقطع البث في وقت البرامج المسيحية وتنقل برامج بالاذاعة الألمانية العربية يعني تحول مسار التردد. لذلك انا اسمع البرامج على AM مش FM.

وبالنسبة للبرامج اللي تجي عالصبح.. هو حسب البلد
لو انتي من مصر فعندك هذه الاذاعات:
راديو الأقباط- راديو خبز الحياة- راديو الزيتون كنيسة سانت ماري (حسب الابلكيشن بالآيفون)*


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (14 سبتمبر 2013)

peace_86 قال:


> *أولاً مش عارف ليه كل الناس بتكلمني وأكأني بنت مع اني حاطط علامة ذكر تحت اسمي وصورة الراهب..
> بسيطة..
> 
> شوفي ياخيتو بالنسبة للاذاعات انتي لازم تشرحي انك من أي بلد ومن أي منطقة (من غير تفاصيل دقيقة) لأن كل منطقة لها تردد معين بالراديو..
> ...





ههههههه انا عارفه انك ولد
انا مقولتش فهمتيني
انا قولت فهمتني 
يعني ولد اهوه 
ثانيا انا من مصر وقلبت النت ع التردد بتاع مونت كارلو من مصر مش لاقياه 
لو حضرتك تتكرم وتشفهولك يبقي ميرسي خااااااااالص


----------



## peace_86 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

الباحثه عن الحق قال:


> ههههههه انا عارفه انك ولد
> انا مقولتش فهمتيني
> انا قولت فهمتني
> يعني ولد اهوه
> ...



*هههههههههههه...
أولاً أنا آسف جداً جداً جداً جداً على سوء فهمي
أنا قريتها فهمتي بد من فهمتني.. سوووووووووووووووري  
وبالنسبة للتردد .. راح أشوفلك لكن مش اليوم في أي وقت ثاني أول ما أفضى..
وشكراً :smile01..*


----------

